# higgins update



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

just drove down to hardware store, ice starting to form but still open water. need these single digit temps. will check south end on monday. south end freezes up first. i want to go there for some first ice monster pike:evilsmile bill


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the report Bill! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Carl


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the leg work. Hoping for safe ice 24th-27th...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

jonpstc said:


> Thanks Carl


I'm Carl....He's Bill. 

Shut her down Bill lets go get um.:lol:


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm expecting to hear from you when you see darkhouses Swampbuck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I will let you know when its semi-safe....Always looking for someone's tracks to walk in.:lol:

Do you weigh more than 185lbs ?

Maybe we can get duckmaster to go first......


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL! 185.2lbs this morning.
How about we flip for ice testing duties 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe we could just get Barnacle bill to slip on his Jesus Shoes and lead the way. :idea:


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm spending Saturday on Houghton & spending the night as well. I'll take a look for wishful thinking & drop in on BB. 

Hopefully next weekend it'll be good. Modifying spear next week. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck on Houghton. We should have ice next weekend, hopefully we are far enough ahead at work, so I can get out there. Catching my bait might still be an issue though.


----------



## lakertaker08 (Feb 11, 2008)

It was 75 percent iced over this morning. Wind this afternoon opened it up! Just need a calm night and we are golden!


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Is it legal to spear there?
I thought it was illegal on designated trout lakes?
I thought about trying to spear some smelt with a tiny spear, until I looked up the regs and smelt were not on the list of legal fish That would have helped out when you see hundreds of them but none will bite.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

KS up north said:


> Is it legal to spear there?
> I thought it was illegal on designated trout lakes?
> I thought about trying to spear some smelt with a tiny spear, until I looked up the regs and smelt were not on the list of legal fish That would have helped out when you see hundreds of them but none will bite.


Now if it were legal, I would REALLY like to see that! :lol:


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

KS up north said:


> Is it legal to spear there?
> I thought it was illegal on designated trout lakes?
> I thought about trying to spear some smelt with a tiny spear, until I looked up the regs and smelt were not on the list of legal fish That would have helped out when you see hundreds of them but none will bite.


Higgins is a type E lake (see page #36 of the guide), it is only managed for trout and salmon.
So it is not a designated trout lake (see page #22 of the guide).
Smelt are on the list for spearable species (see table on page #9 under open all year).

Not sure what would be left of them after you hit them with a spear.


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

Lock it up.
7 degrees and light wind (6mph)
Come on ice


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

jonpstc said:


> Higgins is a type E lake (see page #36 of the guide), it is only managed for trout and salmon.
> So it is not a designated trout lake (see page #22 of the guide).
> Smelt are on the list for spearable species (see table on page #9 under open all year).
> 
> Not sure what would be left of them after you hit them with a spear.


Thanks jon, I am not big into the trout and salmon thing (too many regs for different waters).

Thanks for clarifying the mix up about type E not being designated trout lake. Gotta work on a spear now :evilsmile


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

4 degrees


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Man loads of single digits in the extended (25 day) forecast.


----------

